# northman plow pump problems



## john-boy (Dec 20, 2005)

Is there anyone who knows how to adjust pressure relief valves on a fenner-stone pump. I am experiencing excessive pressure when raised and the solenoid is not capable of releasing the valve andf lowering the plow. 

As usual, northman factory is too far behind to return phone calls, if anyone there has a clue to the technical aspects of their own product. 

Does anyone else have any experience?


----------



## john-boy (Dec 20, 2005)

nevermind, i figured it out. no thanks from the northman factory!!!!!!!!!


----------

